

Best cover ever in the history of programming books - JohnIdol
http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Database-Programming-Tutorial-Sarrett/dp/1861002416/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310991266&sr=8-1

======
mariocesar
This are the reason why I don't try to learn C++ ... creepy covers.

\-- Just kidding! :-)

~~~
JohnIdol
no kidding -- erotic nightmares!

